# Money-Making Ideas??



## StachuK1992 (Sep 23, 2008)

Recently, you have noticed me being on here less...this is due to a new addiction:
Donkey Kong

I currently can get about 100,000 points, and I think I am pretty good!

I've searched online for places to buy a Donkey Kong machine, and it seems that $1,700 is about the standard price...

I am very willing and wanting to save up for this.

Soo, I have a few questions:
1-Do you have any money-making ideas?
--my parents won't let me get a 'regular' job, so that's out of the question for the moment...during the summer, however, I could work somewhere...

2-What's your high score on Donkey Kong??

3-How long do you think this will take to raise?

4-Is it worth it?
--I would not give up cubing, but would pretty much not spend ANYTHING on cubing(money-wise) untill I get my DK machine.


Thanks for your time! 

-Stachu Korick


------------------------
edit
actually, I checked on eBay and could def. get a working machine for about 600 w/ shipping, so that helps....alot....
and I don't want to really build anything...just want a DK machine...maybe tetris and nibbler before I die, too(still got a long ways )


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

instead of spending money on a new cube, sign up for cubelagoon and get your next one free, or sell it on ebay. you could get $20 for a 5x5 eastsheen. you probably already do this though. 

btw, donkey kong is mega hard. I once watched a tv documentary about serious donkey kong players. some people can actually complete all of the levels, it's insane. 

good look on your money making quest.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't believe in cubelagoon....or Germany p)

You should watch "King of Kong: A Fistfull of Quarters"


any ideas?


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

looks like a funny film, was it released recently?

edit - I'm actually 'obtaining' this right now. I need a funny film to watch.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> 1-Do you have any money-making ideas?


Not really, I'm afraid - if I did, I'd probably be doing it myself. That's the problem with money-making ideas. 



Stachuk1992 said:


> 2-What's your high score on Donkey Kong??


I don't remember, but it's somewhere slightly over 100,000. I have a friend who I believe I remember getting over 500,000, but he can't remember getting over 250,000 or so. It is fun trying to get good at it.



Stachuk1992 said:


> 4-Is it worth it?



What my friend did was to build a MAME emulation machine, and then he bought an old circuit board on the Internet for a pretty small amount (like $100) so that he had the ROMs. He figured that gave him legal permission to use the ROMs for MAME. If you felt you could be happy with this, you could just settle for buying a board like that and running MAME on your PC (assuming you have one) until you get REALLY good and actually need a real Donkey Kong machine to go the final distance. The biggest problem is probably getting the feel for the springs on a real Donkey Kong screen, as opposed to a computer monitor. When it gets fast, the springs are the toughest part. The barrels aren't that bad once you learn to trick them out, which my friend was good at, although sometimes they're still just evil, and it takes a lucky game to get a really good score.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> What my friend did was to build a MAME emulation machine, and then he bought an old circuit board on the Internet for a pretty small amount (like $100) so that he had the ROMs. He figured that gave him legal permission to use the ROMs for MAME. If you felt you could be happy with this, you could just settle for buying a board like that and running MAME on your PC (assuming you have one) until you get REALLY good and actually need a real Donkey Kong machine to go the final distance. The biggest problem is probably getting the feel for the springs on a real Donkey Kong screen, as opposed to a computer monitor. When it gets fast, the springs are the toughest part. The barrels aren't that bad once you learn to trick them out, which my friend was good at, although sometimes they're still just evil, and it takes a lucky game to get a really good score.


 
I'm actually not too bad on the spring stages(elevator stages)...
I do currently have MAME.
How much did it cost him for his entire MAME machine (time and money) to make??

I'm somehow really good at the barrel stages already, unless there are some really nasty wild barrels...
I can also control the foxfires pretty well...

The only hard part for me is the pie factory, which I need to practice alot...


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> How much did it cost him for his entire MAME machine (time and money) to make??


I could ask him for the amount - I think it was somewhere around $500-600. He used an old arcade machine of some sort that he got really cheap - that was a significant part of it - and he used some bits of computer he already had lying around and bought a new motherboard. He put a LOT of work into it. And it seems like something goes wrong with it fairly often. I'll see if I can get the details from him sometime in the next few days.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 23, 2008)

Um...get a job?

Or do reward sites get something like an xbox or guitar hero and sell on ebay. I do this sometimes i've gotten just a little over $1000 after 3 copies of guitar hero and 2 xbox consoles and a PS3.

not into DK that much

$1000 in less than 4 months is easy


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Um...get a job?
> 
> Or do reward sites get something like an xbox or guitar hero and sell on ebay. I do this sometimes i've gotten just a little over $1000 after 3 copies of guitar hero and 2 xbox consoles and a PS3.



what reward sites do you use?

(time for you to spam me now, lol)


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 23, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Um...get a job?
> 
> Or do reward sites get something like an xbox or guitar hero and sell on ebay. I do this sometimes i've gotten just a little over $1000 after 3 copies of guitar hero and 2 xbox consoles and a PS3.



What kind of sites are you talking about? The only site that I can find to be any good at getting stuff is Live Search Club.. but you can only get 1000 tickets a day and an Xbox360 costs 55000 

On topic: I think that if you really like DK, than I don't think that it would be a waste of money.
How long to raise? Probably a couple hundred years.
Ideas... cutting people's lawns? During winter I made over 150 dollars by shoveling just my neighbor's driveway  They are an old couple, so they can't really do it themselves. Leaf raking season in autumn. That's the kind of stuff I do.
I don't play DK, so I don't have a high score.


----------



## Dene (Sep 24, 2008)

My Dad has this one


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 24, 2008)

omg a nintendo game & watch. 

I had a light blue one called 'squish' 

I loved that thing and I was ace at it.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmm, pickup some programming books and write software on the side? Perhaps do some unofficial graphic design and website design work for some companies from home? If you've the skills they wont care 

You could resort to fixing peoples computers @ $50 a piece 

Sure beats wasting hours on "reward" sites.

Tim.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 24, 2008)

Seems like most parent "want" for their kids to get a job. . .


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 24, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Hmm, pickup some programming books and write software on the side? Perhaps do some unofficial graphic design and website design work for some companies from home? If you've the skills they wont care
> 
> You could resort to fixing peoples computers @ $50 a piece
> 
> ...


I can already program 'fairly well' in VBasic, C++, Java, HTML, and am learning ASP.Net, so that might work out...

Yeah, but where could I get jobs for graphics/web stuff?
Craigslist?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 24, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I can already program 'fairly well' in VBasic, C++, Java, HTML, and am learning ASP.Net, so that might work out...
> 
> Yeah, but where could I get jobs for graphics/web stuff?
> Craigslist?



Probably ask some teachers at school, friends of friends (or parents of friends who've businesses) etc.

Tim.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just checked on ebay...wow...eBay FTW!!!
I could prob. get a machine w/ shipping for about 500...this made my day...


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe you could mass order and sell things. As christmas is coming up soon, you could easily sell things.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 2, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Recently, you have noticed me being on here less...this is due to a new addiction: Donkey Kong
> I currently can get about 100,000 points, and I think I am pretty good!


As addictions go, it's not a bad one to have! I spent a large part of the early '80s playing Donkey Kong. My high score is a little over 250,000 but I don't play it regularly. My poison is Defender!


Stachuk1992 said:


> I've searched online for places to buy a Donkey Kong machine, and it seems that $1,700 is about the standard price...
> 
> I am very willing and wanting to save up for this.


No need: build yourself a M.A.M.E. cabinet for $100! Here's mine.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 2, 2008)

Find stuff for cheap or free on Craigslist, sell them on eBay, and slap on a $5 handling fee.

You'll get there... eventually.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 2, 2008)

I love genius, madness and obsession. 
Not necessarily in that order..
Good luck.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 2, 2008)

msemtd said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently, you have noticed me being on here less...this is due to a new addiction: Donkey Kong
> ...



good job on the MAIM cabinet. the screen is small I guess, but you did well for what you had. 

Also, I watched that film, 'King of Kong a fistful of quarters' and it was OK, I suppose. I don't like that Billy Mitchell though, he's too full of himself.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 6, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> good job on the MAIM cabinet. the screen is small I guess, but you did well for what you had.


That screen is a 17" monitor (rescued from landfill) which looks tiny in the cabinet but doesn't seem to matter when you're playing. Somebody kindly donated a 19" monitor to replace it but it requires some quite severe cabinet modifications!


cookingfat said:


> Also, I watched that film, 'King of Kong a fistful of quarters' and it was OK, I suppose. I don't like that Billy Mitchell though, he's too full of himself.


I haven't yet seen that particular movie. I did attend the European premiere of the 2006 movie "High Score" and got to talk to the subject, William Carlton. The world Defender champion was also in the audience but I was too intimidated to speak to him


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 2, 2009)

is cubelagoon worth it? i worked really hard just to get an ES 2x2


----------



## Nuceria (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually, my teacher just sold his machine for pretty cheap. He had it in the shop and had to get rid of it when he retired. Too bad you didn't ask earlier.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 11, 2009)

Has the TC(Thread Creator for people that don't know) found his DK machine? This might take a while, but while you're raising money, ask your parents (if you still live with them) if you could have their spare change, and you put all of your spare change into a decently sized bucket or something, and then after a while, it can stack up fast. I had an ordinary water bottle (half a liter) and decided to stuff it full with change, and I got about 15 dollars (about 1/4 of it was pennies) from it. Then, you can exchange at a local bank or grocery store (Target, Wal-Mart, Kroger, etc.) and get some good cash.

Just my two cents. (pun intended)

- Saber


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 11, 2009)

No I haven't, but I don't really plan on buying a DK machine anymore. I've decided to spend it on stuff I really need, like college tuition (and cubes).


----------



## Edmund (Jul 11, 2009)

King of Kong was a great movie. It was on G4 so awhile back and I watched it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah. I've been wanting to watch "Chasing Ghosts," but don't know where it's showing. :/


----------

